# Galbraiths Ale House



## deadly (7/3/06)

Hi I'm heading over for a holiday and was wondering if anyone here has been to this brewery and if its worth a look http://www.alehouse.co.nz/brewery.php
Thanks


----------



## neonmeate (7/3/06)

yeah ive been there it's excellent. real leather armchair grandfather clock ticking dandruff on the shoulder sort of old stodgy english pub serving excellent excellent cask ales. and lagers. they have a tripel on called resurrection that is very nice and various other specials. think theyve even dug some of the last remaining bottles of the romanov baltic stout out of the cellar (this was brewed 5 or 6 years ago then discontinued - Michael jackson raves about it). and an APA at the moment too.

check out all the reviews on ratebeer:
http://www.ratebeer.com/Brewers/galbraith-...g-company/2460/

the shakespeare is another brewpub that's supposed to be reasonable. and the "cock and bull" (or "cock and balls" as some call it) is supposed to be good too although i didnt get there.
breweries at: http://www.ratebeer.com/Places/Country/Cit...uckland/148.htm

waiheke island makes some nice (if a bit boring) wheats and lagers - worth a day trip, it's a nice ferry ride over there and you can also get some good wine there too.

there was also a nice pub with heaps of micros on tap in auckland now what was it called. i wish i could remember the name. it was up in the direction of galbraiths to the north end of town... uhhh... cant remember sorry.


----------



## AnthonyMac (8/3/06)

Cheers for the tips there, Neon. Some mates and I are heading over in Winter and incorporating a road trip into it, so will definately check out those you listed. 

If anyone else has suggestions (Jazman - where are you???), please post. I'm keen to get to as many as poss. 

:beer: 

AMac


----------



## Jazman (8/3/06)

i Havent been to Auckland yet but i hear great reviews from that place ill be going to the shakespeare taven next month and doc is the man in the know but go http://www.realbeer.co.nz for more info ont he nz micros also in auckland go the cock and bull as they are a famous brew pub and get some cheap hops as nz hops send by mail aslo try and get hold of limburg hopsamker it has a good rep and also if in the south Island is The Wanaka beer works with good beer and also look out for duxdeluxe and the twisted hop..


also check out http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/Doc_...-t1770-s15.html

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/New_...Hops-t1740.html


----------



## Cortez The Killer (22/6/09)

Went here on the weekend

Tried the Bitter, Best Bitter, Bitter & Twisted, Porter and the Resurrection Trappist Style Ale

All great beers 

5 of the 6 beer engines were running 

Awesome atmosphere - I'd never had commercial real ales through an engine before / only those at IBU Real Ale Fests 

A definite must if you are in Auckland 

Was quite amazed when I saw one of the fermenters open fermenting 

Cheers


----------



## Plastic Man (15/10/09)

Had 2 days in Auckland a few weeks ago and convinced a few customers we had to go here for dinner.

What a great place. I'd say one of the best brew pubs I've been to. Beers from the hand pumps were great, (we had 3 from memory) and then had a bottle of SNPA to finish the night off. Will be back for sure. Why can't Sydney have something like this. The odd Friday at the Nags head is a great real ale fix, but surely with a city this size we could "feed" soemthing like Galbraiths on a permanent basis ???


Don't miss it if in Auckland !!

cheers - richard.


----------



## Justin T (15/10/09)

I lived in Auckland for 4 months and Galbraiths was a regular visit for me. I can't say enough good about the place. All their beers were great. Fantastic having beers hand drawn from a cask!


----------



## Plastic Man (15/10/09)

Agree - our Auckland bretheren are definately spoilt with a place like this on tap!!!

You'd love to have deep pockets and replicate the model in Sydney.

Just as an aside - I've got a mate visiting the UK this weekend on the way back from Italy and I did a quick search of the net to see if there were any beer events he could crash. Stumbled aross a Real Ale festival Weatherspoons is having late this month and one of the guest beers is a Galbraiths from NZ, (though probably brewed as a guest in UK). I must admit that searching for real ale festvals in the UK also made me very thirsty with some very tempting beers & pubs popping up. I found myself reminicing about hand pulled pints at the Fox & Anchor.....yum...


----------



## Sammus (15/10/09)

lol wtf, google translate tells me "انا الفاسقه لالجعه كذلك" = "im a slut as well as beer"... is that your intention plastic man? :lol:


----------



## dpadden (15/10/09)

Yeah, what a great place. Was there a few months ago and had a go at most of the hand pumped ales, English IPA being my fav.

Food is great too! :beerbang:


----------



## Plastic Man (15/10/09)

From memory i once asked TDA what his arabic signiture translated to and it was "I'm a slut for beer". I thought it pretty funny so made mine "I also slut for beer" though "I'm a slut as well as beer" is pretty funny as well.

Was a few years ago now so time for a change I think...


----------

